# Torque management system?



## shawnmce (Apr 14, 2008)

So I have been doing allot of reading on the 2006 GTO and I came across the Torque management system? Does anyone have further knowledge into this? What can I do to remove it and if so, what are the pros/cons of doing such a thing? 

This is my first GTO so please be nice!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

shawnmce said:


> So I have been doing allot of reading on the 2006 GTO and I came across the Torque management system? Does anyone have further knowledge into this? What can I do to remove it and if so, what are the pros/cons of doing such a thing?
> 
> This is my first GTO so please be nice!


There are differing amounts of torque management depending on if you have an A4 or an M6. 

Torque management is the computer controlling how much power your car makes at certain times. It does this to protect certain components, like your automatic transmission. The way to remove it is to get a dyno tune, or to get a handheld program like a Diablosport. 

The pros are quicker shifts from the automatic and faster throttle response in both cars. The cons are sharper loads on the driveline which can cause U-Joints, transmissions and rear ends to fail. 

If you have a warranty, I'd suggest letting the torque management be handled by the computer stock. If you're out of warranty and you want to, you can adjust it, but if something breaks it's on your dime, not GM's. 

By removing torque management on an A4 you MIGHT get an extra 2 tenths through the 1/4 mile, in a M6 car it's probably more like a tenth. You'll see more gains from getting a dyno tune and adjusting the Air Fuel mixture and getting the intake air temperature timing curve adjusted than you will from torque management removal. 

You will definately notice a difference from a roll in the Auto with much quicker downshifts and less timing being pulled during the shift. 

Let me know whatever else you need to know about torque management.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

from experience torque management being tuned out on a manual car is a waste of time. there's no difference between what i experienced before and afterwards. my throttle response is still sluggish or at least i feel so and other people have said the same of the engine by sound. maybe i had a bad tuner


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is torque managment the same thing as traction control?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Is torque managment the same thing as traction control?


if an A4 takes off TQ managment, they will loose traction :willy: i road in TATS A4 with O% TQ managment and it snapped my neck back so hard i thought we just got rammed by a big rig. he had DR's so it hooked well. with out DR's, the goat will be sideways real fast


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Is torque managment the same thing as traction control?


Torque management and traction control are 2 different but related things. The traction control reduces power when the computer, through the ABS sensors, detects slipage of the drive tires. Traction control can also apply the brakes if the reduction in power doesn't work. 

Torque management only comes into play when you have extreme movements of the throttle. It's design is to keep power application smooth to avoid having a shock to the driveline that might damage it. If you are at full throttle and abruptly lift it actually slows the throttle closing by a small amount to reduce the harsh effect on the driveline, so it also works in the opposite direction.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats one thing that was very annoying about my GTO.

Torque Mangement + Rubber U-Joints = Sloppy


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

shawnmce said:


> So I have been doing allot of reading on the 2006 GTO and I came across the Torque management system? Does anyone have further knowledge into this? What can I do to remove it and if so, what are the pros/cons of doing such a thing?
> 
> This is my first GTO so please be nice!


just get a tune you will get a few more pony's out of the motor and get the shifts points optimised and firmed up and the tuner will turn off TM


----------

